# Pinot Grigio is a weird color



## ugh (Dec 12, 2009)

I just racked my pinot grigio for a 3rd time and it is almost a rose color ..It smells good and looks just fine..


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2009)

It may have had too much skin contact so there really is nothing that can be done with the exception of some filtering, that might strip a little color but I dought much. Just a problem with juice buckets as you dont know whats inside the bucket.


----------



## ugh (Dec 13, 2009)

that is what I thought also..Like I said it smells fine..the color is just a little off was all


----------



## Manimal (Dec 13, 2009)

I would agree with Wade's assessment that skin contact time is probably the issue since Pinot Grigio has pink skins. However, there is also a rare condition called "pinking" that can occur, especially with P.G. and Sauv. Blanc. Here is a link that has some interesting info about a whole bunch of wine defects, including pinking.

http://www.winebusiness.com/wbm/?go=getArticle&dataId=54424


----------



## ugh (Dec 14, 2009)

From what I read it is a visual thing and not an issue..I hope not,I have 12 gallons of it..
I found Tartrate crystals when I racked it as well.I had the same in the Pinot Nior I made and it turned out fine. Everything I have read on the subject tells me it is from colder temps..That makes sense cause the basement is definitly colder since I don't use the boiler anymore now that I have a pellet stove upstairs..We will see how it turns out. Check this link out as this is just how it looks .


http://www.examiner.com/x-1924-Harr...2-Wine-of-the-week-Folonari-Pink-Pinot-Grigio


----------



## Chateau Joe (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this a Regina pail?


----------



## ugh (Dec 16, 2009)

No it's a California special..And I have 2 of them and both turned out the same..I wrote to them this morning..I will see what they have to say.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Dec 16, 2009)

ugh said:


> No it's a California special..And I have 2 of them and both turned out the same..I wrote to them this morning..I will see what they have to say.



I have never heard of California Special. In fact I cannot even find it on the web? Who makes it? 

The reason I asked it that we (three of us) all got pails of dark pinot grigio from Regina. They have been in the carboy since mid-september and some are downright distastful. They are very bitter and smokey in flavor. We are hoping that bulk aging will ease the bitterness but unfortunately we are stuck with the dark color. We have made several calls to Regina. They told us they would look into it and get back to us. I'm still waiting for my phone call.


----------



## ugh (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought it local but this is I assume where it came from 

http://www.papagnivineyard.com/

Mine were a dark color in the begining but I smelled it and tasted some and it was fine..We will see.

I also contacted the vineyard and they asked for the lot #..I am waiting to see what they have to say as well.


----------



## ugh (Dec 17, 2009)

*Reply from the Vineyard*

Thank you for the information. 
I am confidant that the wine is definitely not contaminated in any way.
Keep in mind that if there was any red wine or juice in your containers or barrel, prior to fermentation, the salmon color could leak through.
Also I have not had any other complaints about the color with the lot number you gave me.
Regards
Demetrio

DEMETRIO PAPAGNI
D.P. ENTERPRISES, LP
9505 ROAD 301/2
MADERA CA, 93638
W.559-673-5754
FAX.559-673-2529
[email protected]
www.dpenterpriseslp.com

We will just have to wait and see how it all turns out..Personally I think it will be something good


----------



## jamesrcoffman (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pinko Grigio*

I bought some of the pink Pinot Grigio juice, Lot # FGA P24 (Pinko 
> Grigio) last fall. At the time I thought if the only difference is the 
> color as Regina stated I wouldn't make a big deal out of the color. 
> After we brought the Pinko Grigio home I thought I would hedge my bet 
> and buy some Pinot Grigio, Lot # EGL P 12 from a different source. The 
> second bucket was Regina also but did not exhibit the pink Color. 
> After using exactly the same technique on both batches the taste is vastly different and the color.
> Everyone that I have had test the wine insists they like the taste of 
> the Pinot Grigio much more than the Pinko Grigio. The difference isn't 
> a subtle hard to detect taste, it's very different. I have attached a picture of the two types of wine.
>


----------

